# Mystery blood on the floor



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

We adopted a new golden last Thursday-1 week ago today. She has been so good, housebroken, no counter surfing, no inappropriate chewing, that I have gotten a little lax the last few days about putting her in the crate when I just leave for a short time to dropoff/pickup kids from school. We also have a pug and a LH chihuahua, all spayed females. The chihuahua is a little grumpy with the golden, growing and snapping some, so I usually put her in the laundry room when I leave Polly, the golden out loose, but this afternoon I left them all out while my daughter and I went to pick up my son. When we got home about 25 minutes later, Polly and Lily, the pug, greeted me at the door as usual. When I got to the kitchen, there were 3 or 4 big drops of blood on the tile floor. Naturally I panicked and immediately began searching for Paige, the chihuahua. She came right out, and I couldn't find any injuries or any blood on her anywhere (she is mostly white). Then I checked over the other 2 dogs and couldn't find any blood or anything on them either. We found several more spots on the floor of tiny drops of blood. Also, a ripped up package of bread that my daughter had left out on the counter, which I assume started whatever happened. But I sat down on the couch and all 3 dogs seemed perfectly calm with me and each other, acting totally normal. I have no idea exactly what happened or whose blood it was, but looks like we won't be leaving them all loose in the house again any time soon!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Any of them young enough to be losing teeth? Maybe around 6 months old?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hope everyone is ok. Did you check the golden? Maybe the little girls got in a good bite since there was food involved. Thankfully nobody was seriously injured.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Is your new golden spayed? How old is she?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rainheart said:


> Is your new golden spayed? How old is she?


My thought, too.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would be doing a hoo-hoo check!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Check the golden's ears or jowls... you wouldn't believe how much blood can come from a nick in their ear flaps.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

We had mysterious blood on the floor, and it turned out that our Dory had run into a tree branch the night before, puncturing her thigh. She had to have internal stitches, external staples, antibiotics, and wear the cone of shame.

So, check every inch of your pup.


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

Major giggles from the words "hoo hoo check" and "cone of shame" in the same thread....

That said, hope you find out what's going on!


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

OK-just found the source of the blood. It's the pug-she has a puncture right between her eyes! Don't quite know how I missed it before-maybe Polly licked the blood off and it just started oozing again. It's oozing pretty good. Thank goodness it wasn't one of her bulging eyes instead! I'm not too surprised, I can picture it in my mind-Polly, the golden, chowing down on the loaf of bread, and Lily coming and sticking her bulbous head right in her mouth to see what she had (Lily can't see too well either). Probably was just an accident, but still going to keep them separated when we're not home for the foreseeable future. 
I know 100% that the 2 little dogs are spayed, but the vet checked the golden last week (put her under and shaved her belly and everything) but felt she had already been spayed. So I was starting to wonder about the "hoo-hoo" situation myself. But, mystery solved, and everyone seems OK. Should I see about getting Lily some antibiotics just to be on the safe side?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I would definitely get Lily on some antibiotics. Better safe than sorry!


----------

